
Microsoft launches Open Service Mesh – Envoy, SMI, Kubernetes - hellschreiber
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/05/microsoft-launches-open-service-mesh/
======
bg24
It is an interesting move as it is part of CNCF. Linkerd (which is also
documented and recommended by AKS) is part of CNCF.

How does OSM compare with Istio? It is clear that customers will use any one
service mesh.

